# Vodafone offers- Big difference in comparsion to UK



## michellet5 (6 Jan 2009)

Was browsing online to see if i could get a mini laptop with internet for work on the go..

For Irish Customers the are offering a Dell Inspiron Mini 9 netbook for 299 euro plus 29.99euro per month for 12months.

However for UK Customers the exact *same* netbook is been offered..however the charge for the computer is *ZERO* and the only cost is 25 pound per month for 24months

Does that seem fair??? Bloody hell.. 

https://www.vodafone.ie/df/shop/Pro...cted=100227&offerSelected=devices&action=view


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/basket/basketSummary.jsp?_requestid=409304


----------



## Lightning (6 Jan 2009)

Vodafone has always being (along with O2) one of the worst offenders when it comes to ripping Irish customers off. There are massive differences between all of Vodafone's UK products and Irish products.

Shop Around.


----------

